# Hyperkeratosis?



## Skyle (Jun 27, 2014)

I just noticed that my budgie's cere has become very crusty and thick. I know that female budgies are supposed to have brown crusty ceres in breeding mode, but I've noticed that my budgie's cere is a lot more thicker than what it should normally be. I did some research and I found out that my bird has hyperkeratosis, which is caused by a lack of vitamin A. Is there a treatment? Can I treat this symptom by feeding her more vitamin A foods? If so, what are some good sources of vitamin A for budgies?

Thanks!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Not too sure what's going on based on description alone. We will need to see a picture if possible to make any conclusion.*


----------



## Skyle (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm having trouble uploading an image. All that I know is that my bird is lacking Vitamin A. What are some good Vitamin A sources or foods (Fruits and vegetables)?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Found this information:

"Vitamin A occurs naturally in dark leafy greens and orange-colored produce, such as apricots, cantaloupes, carrots, red peppers, pumpkins and sweet potatoes. To resolve Vitamin A deficiency, try adding foods like sweet potatoes (either cooked or steamed until soft), mashed up with other fruits will be both loved by your pet bird, as much as it is good for her or him. Many birds also enjoy fresh carrot juice - or try offering shredded carrots. Natural sources are preferable over synthetically produced nutrients, which may not be absorbable and could easily be overdosed"

*

*And this should help you post some pics. Not only could that help in figuring out what's going on with your dear bird, but we'd love to see some pictures of her.

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------



## Skyle (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm going to Chicago this morning so I'll see if I can connect and upload some pics


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem could also be hypertrophy of the cere which is a hormonal issue. If your bird has a vitamin A deficiency there may be additional signs, please see the article in this link
http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Vitamin-A-Deficiency-in-Pet-Birds.pdf


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great post's and reference material by Kristen and Cody...


----------

